# ENTER here to Win A free bottle of bourbon!



## cherrybomb (Aug 27, 2008)

The first person to answer this question correctly will receive a handpicked, single barrel 375ml of bourbon:
who is the first distellery to ship whiskey down the mississippi river?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The buffalo trace distillery ?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

damn Tom, ya beat me to it

Buffalo Trace Distillery provides for the complete production of bourbon whiskys. All bourbon produced by the distillery is aged in century-old warehouses. Constructed of massive wood beams and covered by a brick shell, these structures allow the alternating cooling and warming of Kentucky's four distinct seasons to mature the bourbon by nature's timetable.
Steam pumped throughout the warehouses during the extreme cold of winter compensates for the dramatic drops in temperature and gives the whisky additional cycles in and out of the wood. This makes for a more balanced bourbon, as the liquid is able to take additional advantage of the natural sugars occurring in the charred barrels. The distillery was the first to use this method of aging in 1859 and has been doing so ever since. 
Buffalo Trace's warehouses were built in the 1900s (some as early as 1903) and represent a variety of architectural styles. The differing styles of warehouses, and their location on the property, contribute to the significant differences in the whisky coming from each. Within each warehouse, certain floors produce better whisky than others do. For example, the fourth and fifth floors of Warehouse C and the fourth through sixth floors of Warehouses I and K produce our absolute best whisky. Consequently, these locations have been reserved exclusively for making Buffalo Trace Kentucky Straight Bourbon whisky.
*
*

Buffalo Trace Distillery "Firsts" 
To ship whisky down the Mississippi River 
To use steam power for distilling 
To heat the warehouses 
To use the "bung-up" method 
To use reverse osmosis water 
To commercially market single barrel Bourbon 
American distillery to be named "Distillery of the Year"


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> The buffalo trace distillery ?


The Hog wins, you beat me to it. :tg


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

Technically, it wasn't Buffalo Trace Distillery until 1999. The original distillery I believe was called Blanton's. So Buffalo Trace was not the first to ship down the Mississippi, but the distillery that was to BECOME Buffalo Trace was!

Do I win! Do I win!

Bob R in OKC (Just purchased two new bottles of Buffalo Trace bourbon!)


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a bottle of Blantons in the cabinet.. Good stuff..


----------



## cherrybomb (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for all who played! The orginal ditellery was named after the proprieter himself I believe, George T stagg was teh Original name. From Buffalo trace website: "The George T. Stagg distillery was renamed Buffalo Trace in June 1999 and introduced its flagship bourbon, Buffalo Trace Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey, in August 1999."
Chris:ss


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

So where's the Blanton's (my bourbon of choice btw) come in or is that made by a different distillery?


----------



## cherrybomb (Aug 27, 2008)

Blanton's is most definitely made by the buffalo trace distellery! All bottles are hand labeled and numbered! It is a great tour to take! I went during KY Bourbon festival and had a blast! 
Other whiskeys made by BT are:
Elmer T LEE
Weller 
Hancock's 
Eagle Rare Ten Yr
Eagle Rare 27 YR
Sazerac Rye 
Geore T. Stagg
Old Charter
Rain Organic Vodka and some others that escape me at the moment!


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

actually Buffalo Trace is the re-named "Ancient Age " Bourbon.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

cherrybomb said:


> Blanton's is most definitely made by the buffalo trace distellery! All bottles are hand labeled and numbered! It is a great tour to take! I went during KY Bourbon festival and had a blast!
> Other whiskeys made by BT are:
> Elmer T LEE
> Weller
> ...


Don't forget Rock Hills Farms and the Van Winkle series, all amazing bourbons.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I received my prize from Chris yesterday, and promptly drank a little to chase my Guinnesses after my game last night. Good stuff! :tu

Thank you again Chris for the contest, and the prize!


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Even though just about every barrel in BT's warehouses boasts the wording "Ancient Age" and the water tower announces the same, the distillery was NEVER named "Ancient Age". 

If I recall correctly, amongst other titles, the distillery was named George T. Stagg (twice).


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I received my prize from Chris yesterday, and promptly drank a little to chase my Guinnesses after my game last night. Good stuff! :tu
> 
> Thank you again Chris for the contest, and the prize!


 enjoy your prize Tom, and drink one for me


----------



## cherrybomb (Aug 27, 2008)

glad the BT was enjoyed :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

cherrybomb said:


> glad the BT was enjoyed :tu


It was, Chris, Thank you!! :al :tu


----------

